

jQuery 1.5.2 Released - wyday
http://blog.jquery.com/2011/03/31/jquery-152-released/

======
jeresig
Hey all! jQuery 1.5.2 was just a quick bug fix release that we wanted to get
out while we work on jQuery 1.6 (first beta due out in a couple weeks).

If you're curious to see what's happening to make the upcoming release
possible you can see our progress in the meeting notes of our weekly (public!)
core dev meetings:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MrLFvoxW7GMlH9KK-
bwypn77...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MrLFvoxW7GMlH9KK-
bwypn77cC98jUnz7sMW1rg_TP4/edit?hl=en#)

Also, if you want to see all the features/changes that were submitted for
possible acceptance into jQuery 1.6 you can see them in our massive
spreadsheet:

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AuWerG7Xqt-8dDcwNUl...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AuWerG7Xqt-8dDcwNUlSaWltOWJrNE5tOUlIbkVJbGc&hl=en&authkey=CIjOo7UK)

To overview our process: We collected feature/change proposals from the
community at large for a few weeks in a Google Doc form. The jQuery core team
and jQuery bug triage team (and some members of the jQuery UI team) each added
their personal opinion on the features to the spreadsheet (linked above). We
used that to form a rough consensus, ironed out the final details in a meeting
(see the notes from the March 14th meeting). We're now pushing ahead on those
nominated features and you can track our progress in the weekly status updates
or, if you want to live on the edge, in #jquery-dev on irc.freenode.net.

It's actually a great time to get involved in contributing to the project - I
highly recommend it!

<http://docs.jquery.com/Getting_Involved>

~~~
thisisblurry
I'm really enjoying seeing more transparency coming from you guys. Not that
you weren't before, but this kinda stuff is that much better.

Keep up the great work!

------
dashr
Anyone know who tracks the widest deployed version of jquery min on a CDN? I
would think its 1.4.2 on google cdn ? Good info to know for a little page
speedup as it will be cached in most folks browsers.

~~~
woogley
I would think it would be pretty difficult to tell which one is the 'most-
cached' since the whole idea is to not hit the server ..

~~~
jakelear
It's probably safe to say that the most downloaded is also the most cached.

